# France Ligue 1 4-5 October



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Grenoble v Nantes

04/10/2008 18:00 BST
  2.00 3.00 3.75 All Bets (22) 
Le Havre v Le Mans

04/10/2008 18:00 BST
  2.50 2.90 2.80 All Bets (22) 
Lorient v Bordeaux

04/10/2008 18:00 BST
  3.25 2.95 2.20 All Bets (22) 
Marseille v Caen

04/10/2008 18:00 BST
  1.50 3.60 6.25 All Bets (21) 
Nice v Sochaux

04/10/2008 18:00 BST
  1.80 3.10 4.50 All Bets (22) 
Toulouse v Auxerre

04/10/2008 18:00 BST
  2.00 3.00 3.75 All Bets (21) 
Lille v Valenciennes

04/10/2008 20:00 BST
  1.70 3.20 5.00 All Bets (22) 
Rennes v Lyon

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  3.75 3.00 2.00 All Bets (22) 
St.Etienne v Monaco

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.10 2.95 3.50 All Bets (22) 
Nancy v Paris SG

05/10/2008 20:00 BST
  2.35 2.85 3.05 All Bets (22)


----------

